# Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?



## nicco (28. April 2011)

Ja, ich möchte gerne von euch wissen, wie viele Ruten ihr insgesamt besitzt! 
Ich besitze momentan 8 Ruten, die im Dauereinsatz sind und 4 Ruten die im Keller rumstehen. Macht zusammen 12. Es werden aber dauernd mehr. :q

Bin gespannt auf eure antworten
Nicco 
                     :vik:


----------



## zanderzone (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Kann ich nicht mehr zählen!!


----------



## schrauber78 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Eigentlich genug, aber trotzdem zu wenig...


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

irgendwas so zwischen 25-30 St. glaub ich ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

ich habe insgesamt 16 angeln :vik:


----------



## Tradnats (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Bei mir sind es momentan 9 Stück, kommen aber noch mindestens 2 Dieses Jahr dazu.


----------



## Kotzi (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

5 Spinnruten, der Rest ist nicht Zählbar so aus dem Kopf.
Habe mal mehr als 15 angegeben.


----------



## knutemann (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Da Töchterchen und Sohnemann auch fischen und zwar in den Bereichen Spin-, Fliegen-, Ostsee-, Norwegen-, Ansitz- und Sbirolinoangeln sind es insgesamt schätze ich mal 70-90 Ruten, was mir grad so einfällt#c


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Eine Menge habe aber nur mehr als 8 Angegeben weil ich nicht auswendig weiß wie viele ich habe.


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hi,
bei mir sind es 3 Ruten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## allrounderab (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

bei mir an die 20 evtl 2 weniger evtl 2 mehr. falls ich jetzt nochmal was kaufen sollte, dann müssen wohl andere weichen.


----------



## angelpfeife (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir sind es 3 Ruten.
> Gruß Udo


Deine Selbstbeherschung ist beneidenswert:m

Bei mir sinds
2 Karpfenruten fürs Grundangeln in allen Varianten
1ne alte Spinnrute fürs Köfizuppeln
3 Spinnruten 

Ab jetzt wird aber nurnoch 1 zu 1 getauscht. Bevor ich mir ne neue hol muss eine alte verkauft oder verschenkt werden


----------



## carphunter1678 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Deine Selbstbeherschung ist beneidenswert:m
> 
> Bei mir sinds
> 2 Karpfenruten fürs Grundangeln in allen Varianten
> ...


 

Wenn du welche verschenkst call me!:q


----------



## micha84 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ohje ich habe "nur" 3 Stück mehr brauche ich auch nicht. Eine Spinnrute, eine Grundrute und eine Allrounder. Damit bin ich zufrieden und habe so gut wie alles abgedeckt.


----------



## Borg (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Uff, ja wieviele Ruten habe ich denn? Muss mal überlegen...

2x Pole 13m
2x Pole 11m
3x Telestippe
3x Feederrute
1x Matchrute
2x Speedrute

....und noch ne Spinnrute (aber nur weil ich es mal ausprobieren wollte  ).

Mmh, kommen wir also auf 14.....aber da geht noch was! :m Nächsten Monat kommt noch ne Bolo dazu.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

4 Spinnruten (+1, die bestellt ist|rolleyes)
2 Feederruten
1 Wallerrute
2 Karpfenruten
4 oder 5 Teleruten für dies und das (Aal, Hecht, ReFo)
1 Fliegenrute

Meine Teleruten gehen demnächst nach und nach weg, seitdem ich die Karpfenruten und die Feederruten habe, überschneiden sich dort die Einsatzgebiete


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ohne die Ruten die für meinen Sohn sind bin ick mit 14 dabei ....
Überwiegend Spinnruten....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Kark (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Bei mir sind es:

4 Spinnruten
3 Jerkruten
und noch einige Klamotten von früher (Karpfenruten, Feederruten, Matchruten, etc)

Insgesamt sind es auf jeden Fall über 10 Stück. Aber ich denke noch knapp unter 15.


----------



## cafabu (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Toll jetzt kommt so eine Frage. Wo ich im Winter so ca. 20 Ruten verkauft habe und jetzt nur noch 10 überbehalten habe.
Carsten
PS.: :qUdo's drei Ruten zählen nicht, hollandflüchtig und Rentner, da gehts nicht mehr.:q


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

so etwas über 40#c|kopfkrat:m


----------



## GarstigerKot (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

|kopfkrat mehr als 10..
Ist schon seltsam...aber man brauch doch immer wieder ne neue |rolleyes

mfg


----------



## Forellenjaeger (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

*Mehr als 15 stück!!!*


----------



## Trout 6 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

*|wavey: 12 Ruten zum fischen.*#a


----------



## Mendez (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Mann, bei mir ist es echt bescheiden im Vergleich:

4 Spinn
1 Jerk
1 Tele
1 Pilker

Verdammt, ich sehe da muss noch was her.

Mike


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Mind. 20 einsatzbereite Ruten mit Rollen. 
Dazu diverse Stippen und Ersatzruten die ohne Rolle dastehen.|kopfkrat


----------



## JerkerHH (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

30 aktive Ruten + ca. 150 Ruten zum sammeln


----------



## nicco (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

:m wow 180 Ruten ^^

:k


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Habe mehr Ruten als meine Frau Schuhe hat.
Habe letzte Woche mal ausgemistet um mich auf die neu Saison vorzubereiten und siehe da 38 Stück. 
Jetzt wird es Zeit einiges rauszuhauen.


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mind. 20 einsatzbereite Ruten mit Rollen.
> Dazu diverse Stippen und Ersatzruten die ohne Rolle dastehen.|kopfkrat



Geht mir ähnlich ... In Berlin so ca. 15 fertige Ruten mit Rollen ... 
- 3*Feeder
- 5*Spinn
- 2*Karpfen
- 2*Match
- 1*Stipp
- 1* Fliegenpeitsche
- 1 Rutenrohr mit altem Kram ... teilweise nur Bruchstücke zum Basteln, teilweise alte Teleprügel

Bei meinen Eltern stehen dann nochmal so 5 Ruten fürn Urlaub
- 2*heavy Feeder
- 2*Spinn
- 1*Stipp

Dann noch in Spanien für den anderen Urlaub ...
- 3*Brandungsruten
- 2*Grundruten/Spinnruten
- 2*Stipp

+ diverse die ich vergessen haben könnte... und mir fehlt doch noch so viel. Ich könnte heulen! :m
Irgendwie kann ich mich aber auch nicht von Angelkram trennen ... alles andere ist kein Problem, aber Angelkram... NIEMALS! :q


----------



## barschkönig (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Könnte mir mal einer sagen was man mit z.B 40 Ruten macht?


----------



## nicco (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

man muss für alles gerüstet sein :q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

@daci7

Damit habe ich kein Problem.
Ich behalte nur noch Ruten, mit denen ich auch vorhabe zu angeln. Alles andere kommt weg. Bin ja kein Sammler. Und totes Kapital horten?

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



nicco schrieb:


> man muss für alles gerüstet sein :q:q:q




Absolut richtig.:m


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal einer sagen was man mit z.B 40 Ruten macht?



Angeln. :q |rolleyes

Da mein Kumpel mal 60 Ruten im Keller stehen hatte und mir später ein Angebot gemacht hatte, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte, komme ich auf ungefähr 60 Ruten.

Darunter sind aber auch alte Schätzchen, die kaum noch an Wasser dürfen.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal einer sagen was man mit z.B 40 Ruten macht?


 Wir sind süchtig und stehen dazu.


----------



## ehrwien (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

1 2tlg Spinnrute 2,70
1 3tlg Karpfenrute 3,xx
3 leichte 2tlg Steckruten 2-3m
1 beringte Stippe 4,90
1 unberingte Brandungsrute, der die Spitze fehlt...
1 unberingte Stippe 6m
1 mittlere 2tlg Steckrute
4-5 Teleruten für alle Zwecke 

aus dem Nachlass meines Opas... dazu kommen noch ne beringte Stippe (5m), ne Forellenrute (3,9), ne kleine Spinnrute (2,4), die an meinen Vater gingen. Plus 2 "Paket"-Ruten, die er ebenfalls hat.

Also hab ich mal für mehr als 15 gestimmt...


----------



## nicco (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

erstaunlich, das die meisten mehr als 20 Ruten besitzen, hätte ich nicht gedacht |kopfkrat


----------



## pike1984 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ohgott, mal überschlagen:
2 Jerkruten
7 Spinnruten
1 Feeder
1 Picker
1 Match
1 Fliegenrute
2 Stippruten
2 Karpfenruten
3 Steckruten für Alles
3 Teleruten
1 Stellfischrute (fast vergessen)
1 Telematchleiche, die ich endlich mal reparieren könnte
1 Bootsrute

Macht 26 Stück-ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal aussortieren.


----------



## d0ni (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich hab 7 :>

Ich finds toll wenn man die hortet :b erzählt doch jede ne Geschichte ^^


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Könnte mir mal einer sagen was man mit z.B 40 Ruten macht?


Haben.


----------



## marlin2304 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

13 Spinnruten
3   Karpfenruten
6   Wallerruten
3   Feederruten
3   Forllenruten
und bestimmt noch 1, 2, 3 die ich vergessen habe


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Haben.



Hehe, bester Post seit langem! :m
So ist es.
"Allzeit bereit" oder wie hieß das nochmal?
Bei mir kamen die Ruten zusammen indem ich einfach viel ausprobieren möchte und auch so gut we alle Methoden in heimischen Gewässern fische ... da braucht man schon ne Menge Kram.



... und ich bin noch lange nicht fertig =)


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



d0ni schrieb:


> Ich finds toll wenn man die hortet :b erzählt doch jede ne Geschichte ^^



Genau so ist das. Viele meiner Ruten kommen nicht mehr ans Wasser, wenn ich sie jedoch im Keller sehe kommen viele Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Na da trauen sich ja doch noch ein paar aus ihren Kellern!
Was ist schon dabei, wenn man mehr als 35 Jahre Tackle kauft und die "Ersten", die"Guten", die Antiquarischen", "die Seltenen" etc. so nach und nach im Keller unterstellt? :vik:
Wenn ich so überlege, was wir beim "Secondhandshop im Abacushotel beim Norwegentreffen in Berlin an *echten* Schnäppchen verkaufen, die immer wieder von den gleichen "Sammlern" reingestellt werden (die wahrscheinlich auch keinen Platz mehr haben :q) dann ist da halt wieder der Urtrieb da: Fischen, Jagen und Sammeln:k:k
Wünsch euch noch viel Spaß und Erfolg, damit ihr auch über 40 kommt:m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich bin das mal schnell im Kopf durchgegangen und bin doch überrascht, wieviele ich habe, 20 sind es locker.
5 Spinnruten
5 Grundruten(eine Steck- und 4 Tele)
3 Stippruten
4 Karpfenstecken
2 Matchruten
2 Feederruten
1 Bolorute
2 Sbiroruten...ich geb's auf, da hat es noch mehr.

Es sind zu viele, wenn ich ehrlich zu meinem Keller bin.:q


----------



## siloaffe (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich hab so 11-12 Stück jedoch sind diese 15-25 und 2stk sogar um die 40 Jahre alt...... 

Hatte ne eeeeetwas längere Pause|schlafen 

Dieses Jahr gabs nen neuen Wallerknüppel und es werden noch mindestens 2 Feedern und eine Spinne dazu kommen:vik:


----------



## maxe-hh (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

So

2 Stippen
2 Feederruten
1 Winkelpicker
2 Brandungsruten (olle shiet Dinger)
2 Hechtprügel (uralt)
1 feine Spinnrute 
1 Jerkrute
1 Twitch & Verticalrute
1 Meforute
8 Spinnruten 

macht denn 21 Stück wenn ich nix vergessen hab.


----------



## AlexZander01 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

was wollt ihr eig mit so vielen spinnruten.
2 oder 3 verschiedene aber 5 oder 6 das ist ja irgendwie komisch da man nur mit einer fischen kan^^
es sei denn ...
ah ich weiss 
ihr habt alle 10 arme .mhhhhm
soll ich jetzt das FBI rufen? vielleicht bekomm ich ja einen Orden


----------



## Gardenfly (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich habe auch um die 40 Ruten, warum ?
weil ich fast auf jede Fischart mit unterschiedlichen Methoden fische.
 Fahre ich mit dem Rad brauche ich kurzteilige Ruten, sonnst mag ich lieber lange Steckruten.
Auf kleine Fische habe ich feinere Ruten, Gummifisch besser mit Baitcast usw.


----------



## riecken (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



AlexZander01 schrieb:


> was wollt ihr eig mit so vielen spinnruten.
> 2 oder 3 verschiedene aber 5 oder 6 das ist ja irgendwie komisch da man nur mit einer fischen kan^^
> es sei denn ...
> ah ich weiss
> ...


Naja warum nicht ? Einfach zum haben ich habe aleine 2 gewonnen die ich nicht brauche und die liegen unbenutzt und eingepackt bei mir rum :X


----------



## maxe-hh (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

gardenfly hat es schon gut gesagt.
zum gummifischen benötige ich ne andere art von rute als wenn ich mit wobbler angel.
für einen tiefen fluss mit starker strömung benötige ich eine rute mit mehr wurfgewicht als in einem recht flachen stehenden gewässer usw.


----------



## dark (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

hmm... bei mir sind es 9 Ruten (und brauch sie alle):

1 Feederrute
3 Grundruten
1 Floatrute
1 Machtrute
1 Spinnrute (Hecht)
1 Hegenenrute (auch als leichte Spinnrute verwendet)
1 Reise-Spinrute (Teleskop)


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



maxe-hh schrieb:


> gardenfly hat es schon gut gesagt.
> zum gummifischen benötige ich ne andere art von rute als wenn ich mit wobbler angel.
> für einen tiefen fluss mit starker strömung benötige ich eine rute mit mehr wurfgewicht als in einem recht flachen stehenden gewässer usw.


  Für Barsche ne andere als für Hechte und da wiederum ne andere als für Meerforellen und ganz anders sieht wiederum ne Welsspinne aus ... und dann das ganze nochmal nach Gegebenheit, Köderart/Führungsstil und Wurfgewicht unterteilt... da kommt schon was zusammen


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Für Barsche ne andere als für Hechte und da wiederum ne andere als für Meerforellen und ganz anders sieht wiederum ne Welsspinne aus ... und dann das ganze nochmal nach Gegebenheit, Köderart/Führungsstil und Wurfgewicht unterteilt... da kommt schon was zusammen



Und wenn man bedenkt, das ich z.B. im kleinen Bach, großen Strom, großer See und Meer angel, jeweils die oben angesprochenen Fische (Meerforelle außenvor) sowohl vom Ufer als auch vom Boot, kommen da schon einige Spinnruten zusammen.


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich bin grade überrascht wie ich überhaupt mit den paar Stöckern auskomme ... da muss erstmal wieder geshoppt werden =)


----------



## xAlex (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

1*Float
1*Match
2*Feeder
2*Karpfen
1*Fliege
1*Stippe
2*Boot
2*Sbiro
4*Spinn
1*alte Tele


17 Stück habe ich.
Denke das ich allerdings noch min. 10 weitere Ruten gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hab mal letzthin wieder ausgemistet. Mal sehen, ob ich alle Schätze hinkriege:

DAM Speedcast 3,30 40-80 Gramm
Eigenbau Grundrute 3,30, ca. 80 Gramm
Cormoran Black Bull Special, 3,60, 40-120 Gramm
DAM Speedcast Tele 3, 30-60 Gramm
Cormoran Profiline Tele 3,60, 30-60 Gramm
DAM Butt- und Heringsrute 2,90, 50-100 Gramm
DAM Picker 2,40

So, das dürften die Grundruten gewesen sein. Sind alle im Einsatz, die Teles vorwiegend beim Nachtangeln oder wenn ich mal nen Jungangler dabei habe. Dann die Spinnruten, vorwiegend Eigenbauten:

Vertikalrute Spro Pike Fighter Specialist, komplett erneuert
Vertikalrute Pac Bay 784-2, Eigenbau
Vertikalrute Pac Bay 785-1, Eigenbau
Daiwa Powermesh XH, 2,70
Cormoran Black Star CM, 2,85, -30 Gramm
Mitchell Elite Spin 2,68, -60 Gramm
Allroundspinnrute TAC AX -45 Gramm, Eigenbau

Dazu noch ne alte Cormoran Tele fürs Köfistippen. Das müsste es dann gewesen sein. Hab im Winter erst einen Haufen alte Teles verkloppt. Ich stelle gerade fest, ich habe viel zu wenig Ruten...;+

Aber zum Glück stehen schon 2 Blanks im Keller und warten auf Veredlung...:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

TAC?|bigeyes

Fertig?|kopfkrat

Bilder(IG)?|kopfkrat|motz::q


----------



## kostjagarnix (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

bin selbst erstaunt ?
4 Spinnruten
1 Grundrute
2 Stippruten
3 Karpfenruten
4 Feederruten
2 Boloruten
1 Brandungsrute
2 Wallerruten
und noch so 4-5 Stck sonstige .-)

Am Wasser selbst habe ich normalerweise immer so 4-5 Stck dabei. Man weiß ja nie.....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> TAC?|bigeyes
> 
> Fertig?|kopfkrat
> 
> Bilder(IG)?|kopfkrat|motz::q


 

Spätestens heute Abend im "Schaufenster Eigenbauruten" vorgestellt. :m


----------



## Nanninga (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Habe 20 Ruten aller Stilrichtungen, davon 6 alte Teleruten welche ich kaum noch nutze. Die anderen sich alles Steckruten, 6 gehobener und 8 mittlerer Qualität.#6
Eigentlich nutze ich nur 5 Lieblingsruten.#c:q

Nanni|wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

...im Grunde viel zu viele - aber dennoch nie genug!

:m

....habe allerdings immer wieder mal "alte Schätzchen" an Jungangler und Angel-Neulinge im Freundeskreis verschenkt, damit ich einen Grund habe, mir mal die ein oder andere neue Rute zu gönnen!

Ernie


----------



## Andy4u (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

also Ruten hab ich sicher um die 8 davon sind ca 4 bis 5 fangfertig,
 ich denke aber das man mit insgesammt 3 Ruten hervorragend auskommen würde...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich kenne Leute die nur zwei Angelruten haben, nur würde mir persönlich auch drei Ruten niemals reichen.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich hab deutlich zu wenig !

|kopfkrat
Ich glaub es nicht, Ihr zählt die Ruten ja noch.
Dann fällt ja jede neue Rute auf,...nicht gut.#6


----------



## fisch4me (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

3 Grundruten für den unsere stehenden Gewässer. 20-60g WG und 3m.

2 kurze 2,10m Ruten. Einmal 5-20g und einmal 40-80g.

1 Spinnrute 3m und 100g WG.

1 Forellenrute 3m die wegen des Preises keine Nachtaktionen oder so mitmachen muss.

2 dicke Brummer für die Elbe.

1 8m Bolorute.

Irgendwo noch eine Rute vom Hochsee angeln.

Aber geplant ist noch eine Match, 1 Feeder und eine Stellfischrute.

Ich angel immer mit den gleichen RUten da ich die so mag.

Und außerdem ist es praktisch wenn ich immer nur Vorfach einhängen mus sund los legen kann.

Ein Angelkollege kauft jede Rute 3 mal damit er immer alle einer Sorte hat. Ich kenn aber auch paar Jugendliche, die haben 3 Ruten und fischen damit alles.

3m Ruten 20-60g wären hier für alle Arten und 90% der Gewässer ausreichend.


----------



## Firehawk81 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



fisch4me schrieb:


> 3m Ruten 20-60g wären hier für alle Arten und 90% der Gewässer ausreichend.



OH HA! #d

Von was für Gewässer/Fische redest du da?;+


----------



## Forellenjonny (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

ich habe 10 oder so .6 stück für forelle sbiro grund pose 

denn 2 für ostsee und eine gehört meiner besseren Hälfte..

1 ne spinnrute


----------



## Forellenjonny (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

20-60g find ich auch persönlich viel zu schwer..

habe noch ne spinn von 20-40g dachte schon hätte fehlkauf gemacht aber für mittel schwere spinn angeln reicht sie


----------



## fisch4me (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> OH HA! #d
> 
> Von was für Gewässer/Fische redest du da?;+



Wir haben hier kleine bis mittlere stehende Gewässer mit maximal 8m tiefe, der Schnitt liegt bei 2m.

Die fliessenden Gewässer beschränken sich auf 4 Fliessgewässer. Darunter die Elbe. Für die Elbe reichen die Ruten zwar nicht, das ist aber auch der Grund der 90%. Rest in ein Kanal wo 60g reichen und 2 Flüsse die im unteren Bereich auch mit 60g sicher zu befischen sind.

Boilies fische ich kaum, aber 60g sollten reichen, wenn ich sehe das die Fische sich bei 40g Futterkorb regelmässig selbst hakten.

Und da du hier nun keine 100m mit der Pose werfen musst, sehe ich mit so einer Rute auch keine Probleme für die Forellen oder Raubfischangelei.

Welse gibt es zwar angeblich, aber wenn Glücksbisse.

Zum Spinnen kauft sich eh jeder eine extra Rute.


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

hm... dafür, dass ich eigentlich erst seit knapp 2 jahren aktiv fische hab ich doch auch schon 11 ruten im keller stehen...  ;-)


----------



## cafabu (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ok, ich gebe es zu:
Ich habe ja nur 10 Ruten. Den Rest habe ich zu Pulver zermahlen, gebleicht und mit einer 500,-€ Rolle in die Nase gezogen.

Ne, Ruten die ich ein bis zwei Jahre nicht mehr genutzt habe, gehen in den Verkauf. Damit hab ich bessere Gründe die Neuanschaffungen bei meiner Holden zu rechfertigen.
Carsten


----------



## Hechtfreund65 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hallo, Sportfreunde!
Ich mag das ja gar nicht so laut sagen, aber ich habe inzwischen über 30 Angelruten in meinem Keller. Dabei sind auch Ruten, die ich schon seit über 20 Jahren besitze, und die wegen der guten Pflege noch immer intakt sind und die ich aus persönlich-nostalgischen Gründen auch nicht hergebe. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mir im Laufe meines Angellebens auch hochwertigere Angelruten leisten wollte und konnte, so dass ich die Vorgängerruten dann auf Halde gelegt habe. In meinem Lieblingsangelladen kriege ich immer zu hören: "Wir sind tackle-junkies!" Das ist wohl wahr! Nur gut, dass hier noch kein thread eröffnet wurde zum Thema: Wie viele Kunstköder habt ihr eigentlich...?


----------



## Boiliewerfer (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Da soll mal einer sagen das die Karpfenangler nen Wahn haben ...


Hier sind ja Leute die haben mehr Ruten als Angeltage pro Jahr :q

Die Erfahreneren hier haben natürlich einige Erinnerungen im Keller aber viele haben doch nur Deko oder? |kopfkrat


Ihr solltet dazuschreiben wie oft ihr auch rausgeht ...(ehrlich)
 Das wäre eine interessante Diskussionsrunde.

tschöhööö


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich nutze übers Jahr hin gesehen alle Angelruten von mir mind. einmal. Je nach Lust und Laune sowie Gewässer bzw. Zielfisch. Am Wasser bin ich ~300 Tage im Jahr für mehrere Stunden.


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Am Wasser bin ich ~300 Tage im Jahr für mehrere Stunden.


Ein Taum! -kein Wunder das da so viele schöne Fische bei rauskommen.
So viel schaff ich leider nicht ... ich denk ich bin so bei 80 bis 100 Angeltagen im Jahr -maximal.
Meist hab ich 4 Ruten dabei (ich benutze nur 2 gleichzeitig, aber sicher ist sicher), hab also keine Probleme das die paar Ruten verstauben.

PS: Zum Spinnfischen nehm ich natürlich keine 4 Ruten mit


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich bin Single und mein Hausgewässer ist ~800m entfernt. Da kann man auch "mal schnell" für eine halbe Stunde ans Wasser fahren. Beim Spinnfischen hab ich normalerweise vier Ruten dabei. UL für Barsche und Döbel, eine mittlere für die normalen Hotspots auf Zander, eine 90er LRS für den Turbinenauslass auf Zander und eine 120er LRS für Waller.


----------



## barschkönig (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Also ich habe 7 Ruten 2 Wallerruten, 1 Stippe, 2 Karpfenruten, 1 Spinnrute, und ne Allroundrute für Aale, Raubfische, Feedern usw.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



nicco schrieb:


> Es werden aber dauernd mehr. :q


Du hast es doch schon erkannt: Die Zahl vergrößert sich permanent, da man die guten Stücke auch nicht gleich wegtut, dran hängt, als Reserve behält usw. 
Kaputt gehen weniger als man kauft. Außerdem gibt es für wenig Geld ab 30 - 50 EUR sehr gutes Material. Also werden es eher mehr. 
Und gut, dass keine größeren Zahlen da stehen, so staut sich das bei mehr als 20 ! :q :m


----------



## volkerm (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Moin,

ich habe dieses Jahr konsequent angefangen, Gerät, welches ich nicht mehr nutze, zu verkaufen/verschenken.
Das mit "wenn die neue kaputtgeht" halte ich eh nicht ein.
Die neue kam ja an Bord, weil sie besser/leichter als die alte war.
Niemals nicht habe ich das ersetzte Modell wieder gefischt.
Und zerbrochen habe ich in 30 Jahren ganze 3.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen hab ich normalerweise vier Ruten dabei. UL für Barsche und Döbel, eine mittlere für die normalen Hotspots auf Zander, eine 90er LRS für den Turbinenauslass auf Zander und eine 120er LRS für Waller.


Das ist schon mal ganz ordentlich #6 und meist ausreichend mit 4 unterschiedlichen Ruten, kann man auch andernorts so gebrauchen. In einem Futteral geht das alles mit.

Im Boot in Schweden hab ich gerne 7 bis 8 Spinruten dabei - von wegen eine reicht. #d
3 - 4 für die Hand und angepaßt montiert, dann 2 lange Schleppruten für normale Wobbler, 2 für große Wobbler, dann passt das richtig schön!  :m


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich angel leider nicht vom Boot und wenn ich Strecke mache muss ich mich vorher für ein Modell entscheiden. Da hab ich nämlich wenig Lust noch 2-3 Ruten mit zu schleppen :q
Und dann kommen zwagsläufig so Situationen in denen man sich denkt "Hätte ich doch mal"... wenn beim schweren Hectangeln plötzlich nen Barschschwarm Futterfisch an die Oberfläche treibt zb. ... oder eben andersrum, wenn der Barschschwarm den man grad "beackert" plötzlich auseinanderschießt ...
Dann muss eben improvisiert werden :q


----------



## angelpfeife (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich angel leider nicht vom Boot und wenn ich Strecke mache muss ich mich vorher für ein Modell entscheiden. Da hab ich nämlich wenig Lust noch 2-3 Ruten mit zu schleppen :q
> Und dann kommen zwagsläufig so Situationen in denen man sich denkt "Hätte ich doch mal"... wenn beim schweren Hectangeln plötzlich nen Barschschwarm Futterfisch an die Oberfläche treibt zb. ... oder eben andersrum, wenn der Barschschwarm den man grad "beackert" plötzlich auseinanderschießt ...
> Dann muss eben improvisiert werden :q


So gehts mir auch immer. Und dann wird halt mir der 50gr Elite Spin nen SQ getwitcht. Dabei bewegt sich die Rutenspitze halt kein bisschen aber es funktioniert. Und ist immer noch besser als beim Strecke machen 3 oder mehr Ruten dabei zu haben-


----------



## Freund96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Also ich hab nur 4 Ruten:

 Spinnrute
Feederrute
Welsrute
Karpfenrute
Bin auch ungefähr 300+ Tage am Wasser weil ich und mein Vater auch zwei Weiher besitzen (50m² und der kleine 15m²)
ungefähr 100m weiter vom Haus


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich angel leider nicht vom Boot und wenn ich Strecke mache muss ich mich vorher für ein Modell entscheiden


Ich angel auch vom Ufer aus, nur sind die Zielfische hier nach Hotspots aufgeteilt. An einem Waller und Zander, am anderen Zander und Hecht usw. Außerdem befische ich nur ein kleines Teilstück der Donau (1,3km von ins. 6km); sprich "vom Kraftwerk stromab wo Strömung ist". Von daher muss ich nicht recht weit gehen sondern kann einen Hotspot nach dem anderen abfahren.
Wenn man natürlich zu Fuß Strecke machen muss, sind zwei Spinnruten schon zuviel.


----------



## Lorenz (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

12   (5x Spin,5x Wels,Match,Feeder)
+Blank der die Tage kommt...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Meine ganzen Spinruten sind natürlich auch niemals alle mit dabei. Wenn ich am Fluss strecke mache, kommt eine einzige mit. An manchen Spots am See, wenn ich lange an einer Stelle bleibe, auch mal zwei. 
Auf dem Boot (Kajak) maximal drei: Meine 2 schwereren Vertikalruten, mit denen ich auch schleppe und die leichte, die ich so beringt habe, dass man mit der auch anständig werfen kann.


----------



## nicco (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

@ Hechtfreund 65: 


> Nur gut, dass hier noch kein thread eröffnet wurde zum Thema: Wie viele Kunstköder habt ihr eigentlich...?




gute Idee ^^^


----------



## Meterjäger (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

3 Spinnruten(leicht bis schwer)
1Jerke
3 Allroundruten(leicht bis schwer)
Alles andere wurde für überflüssig befunden und bei e-bay entsorgt!:m


----------



## dark (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



dark schrieb:


> hmm... bei mir sind es 9 Ruten (und brauch sie alle):
> 
> 1 Feederrute
> 3 Grundruten
> ...



Edit: Es sind noch 8 Ruten. Heute ist die Reise-Spinnrute zerbrochen... |uhoh: Jetzt muss ich überlegen, wie ich die ersetze...|kopfkrat


----------



## kuate (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Interessant wie die Anzahl der Ruten so schwankt. Hätte auch gerne so ein Gen durch das man mit 3 Ruten auskommt...

Fisch jetzt erst seit zwei Jahren wieder intensiv nach einigen Jahren Pause. Bei mir sinds mit alt und neu so ca 10 St. Wobei neu mittlerweile deutlich überwiegt. 6 davon nutze ich ständig.

Mich würde interessieren, ob die meisten hier auch jeweils eine Rolle zu jeder Rute haben, oder eine Rolle an unterschiedlichen Stecken nutzen!


----------



## Mak121 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Warum haben eigentlich die meisten so viele Spinnruten?
Eine müsste doch eigentlich reichen? Wenn nicht bitte aufklären

danke


----------



## omnimc (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

3 Telestipp Ruten
5-6 Spinruten
1 Fliegenrute hat erst einmal wasser gesehen aber ich habe sie.
3 Grundruten
2 Feederruten
1 Matchrute
1 Welsrute
2 Universalruten
1 Eisangel

dann noch paar Teleskopruten älteren Jahrgangs aber auch noch gut.

dann kommen noch 3 Teleskopruten zu da steht aber schon der Name meines Sohnes drauf ;-) plus noch ne Stippe 

und wenn ich mal langeweile habe, gucke ich mal was da noch an bruch zu verwerten ist. paar weis ich sind nur Spitzenringe zu erneuern.


----------



## Borg (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



kuate schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, ob die meisten hier auch jeweils eine Rolle zu jeder Rute haben, oder eine Rolle an unterschiedlichen Stecken nutzen!



Ich kaufe grundsätzlich immer im Doppelpack, also Rute und Rolle. Auf Umbauaktionen habe ich einfach keine Lust. Habe da aber auch gut reden, da ich überwiegend mit Ruten angel, wo gar keine Rolle drankommt . 

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## kuate (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Borg schrieb:


> Ich kaufe grundsätzlich immer im Doppelpack, also Rute und Rolle. Auf Umbauaktionen habe ich einfach keine Lust. Habe da aber auch gut reden, da ich überwiegend mit Ruten angel, wo gar keine Rolle drankommt .
> 
> Gruß,
> Borg



Das zählt ja nicht! 

Schmarrn, wenn das Geld für die Wunschrolle da ist, kauf ich auch immer Kombis.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Warum haben eigentlich die meisten so viele Spinnruten?
> Eine müsste doch eigentlich reichen? Wenn nicht bitte aufklären
> 
> danke



Lese mal diesen post, da steht die Erklärung.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3312912&postcount=54


----------



## jungangler96 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

ich habe 6 ruten und 5 rollen reicht zwar,aber ich habe noch ein paar in planung.:q


----------



## reno ateportas (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich hab 3 stück
2 mit 40gr wg und eine mit 60gr wg


----------



## Micha85 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

78 Leute mit mehr als 20 Ruten? 

BOAH ALTER... |bigeyes

Ich hab 8... und hab das bisher für reichlich gehalten. 

2x kraeftige Grund/Raubfischruten
3x Spinne (schwer/mittel/leicht)
1x Match
1x Stippe
1x son multiteleallroundteil nix dolles aber brauchbar

Ich muss dringen mehr Ruten kaufen...


----------



## carpfreak1990 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Moin, Ich habe ca. 40 Ruten und es werden dies jahr noch ca. 4 ruten dazu kommen. 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## M4rius93 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Bin jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren dabei, und bei 7 Ruten

Natürlich kommt iwie immer mehr dazu#6


----------



## Bentham (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

2x Feeder
1x Picker
2x Spinn
4x Grundruten (sehr alte Tele-Ruten)
1x Stippe
2x Posen (sehr alte Tele-Ruten)
--
12 Ruten derzeit

Fest geplant für dieses Jahr ist darüber hinaus eine Bolognese-Rute. Und dann würde ich gerne noch um folgendes aufstocken:
1x Twitchrute
1x Matchrute (um die Posen-Teleruten zu ersetzen)
2x Karpfenruten (als Ersatz für die Grundruten)
2x Welsruten

Die Stipprute kann eigentlich weg. Ich stippe NIE.

Allroundangler sein ist teuer...

Rollen benutze ich eigentlich immer an verschiedenen Ruten.


----------



## kuate (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Wenn du Laufposen fischst, solltest dir aber eher ne Float, als ne Matche anschaffen. Größere Ringe bedeuten doch mehr Wurfweite mit Schnurstoppern...:g
Und schonen die Nerven! #6


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

moin  moin, 

denke mal so zwischen 20und 25 Ruten werden es schon sein, ca 10 shimano Ruten ( Feeder und Winkelpicker) der rest bunt gemischt (zebco,balzer,DAM).Alle Ruten mit shimano Rollen bestückt und ca. 5-6 ersatzrollen, ebenso für jede Rolle ca 2-3 ersatzspulen, mit verschiedenen schnüren bespult.
Der Witz ist nur dass ich eigentlich immer die gleichen vier Ruten mit ans Wasser nehme,warum,keine Ahnung.#c

Also was Lernen wir daraus? -nicht´s mann kann nie genug Angelzeug haben|supergri|supergri  

lg Dr.Ott´l :g


----------



## sunny (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

2 Brandungsruten
2 Mefo-Ruten
1 Spinnrute (WG 60 gr.)
2 Pilkruten
2 Norwegen-Ruten
1 Stipprute
5 Forellenruten
1 Feederrute
5 Hecht/Zanderruten
1 Heringsrute

Zu fast jeder Rute gibt es auch eine Rolle.

Mein lieber Scholli |bigeyes, hat sich doch so einiges angesammelt.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

2 schwere Karpfenruten
2 mittlere Karpfenruten
2 Raubfischruten für Naturköder
1 leichte Match
1 Feeder
1 schwere Match/ Specialistrute
1 Fliegenrute
2 Spinnruten
1 Wallerrute
2 kurze Allrounder (aal, Friedfisch)
1 extra kurze Schwere für Hecht und co in beegnten Verhäktnissen
1 Forellenspinnrute
1 Winkelpicker

und noch ein paar alte Teleskopstecken die aber nicht mehr zum einsatz kommen


----------



## Katteker (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

2x Karpfenrute
2x leichte Grundrute/Posenrute
1x "Pickerähnlich"
1x leichte Spinne
2x mittlere Spinne (davon eine im Ruhestand)
1x Vollgas, 1,7m Wabbelstock ohne Nutzen.(meine erste Rute als kleiner Pöps...|supergri)


----------



## Enker (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

14. Sammelt sich halt einiges an. Spinn- Stellfisch- Karpfen- Feeder- Hochseeruten


----------



## PhilvanKamp (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Wow, dann bin ich mit meinen 7 Ruten ja ziemlich bodenständig... 

Bei mir sinds:
2x Picker
3x Spinnruten (eine kleine für Barsch, Forelle und evtl. noch Zander; die anderen sind etwas schwerer und für Zander und Hecht gedacht)
1x mittlere Teleskop-Rute zum Posenangeln
und 1x eine schwere Rute zum Grundangeln

Von Exori, über Balzer und DAM alles bunt gemischt.

Aber da ich seit knapp 7-8 Jahren nicht mehr wirklich geangelt habe, jetzt aber wieder ein wenig durchstarten will, kommen wohl wieder ein paar dazu.


----------



## freez_chris (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

2 Feederruten
1 Match
1 Picker
2 Kopfruten
1 Stippe
3 Karpfenruten
1 Grund-/ Karpfenrute
2 leichte Kunstköder
1 schwere Kunstköder

Sind ja doch einige wenn man mal so durchzählt^^


----------



## kielerjung (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Mehr als 20 Ruten. Was sich alles so ansammelt.....|kopfkrat


----------



## klappe (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

bei einem hobby wird es selten weniger......:g


----------



## Heringskiller89 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Die gesamte wohnung steht voll wird langsam bischen vülle. Aber so im großen und ganzen sowas um die 20-30


----------



## Smanhu (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Also ich bin momentan bei 22. Dieses Jahr wird noch eine Baitcaster und wahrscheinlich ne Fliegenrute dazukommen. Nächstes Jahr gehts nach Alaska und da will ich gar nicht dran denken was da noch dazu kommt|supergri! Von den momentan 22 Ruten hab ich aber 8 von meinem Dad übernommen.

Gruß


----------



## pc-burlage (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

2 Grundruten
1 Pilkrute
2 Spinnruten
2 Karpfenruten
2 Forellenruten
3 Stippen


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Und das nach kaum 6 Jahren #6


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Über 20 sinds bei mir zwischenzeitlich wohl auch. 

Interessant wäre die Frage mit wievielen Angeln man in einem Jahr tatsächlich geangelt hat - das sind bei mir dann keine 10


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

10 Ruten wovon 4-5 regelmäßig gefischt werden


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hallo,

ich schätze mal, dass ich momentan so 15 - 20 Ruten regelmäßig an unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Angelmethoden im Einsatz habe.

Dazu noch das Zeug, das nur zu besonderen Gelegenheiten benutzt wird und die Altbestände, die mal für irgendwelche Zwecke, z.B. Urlaub angeschafft wurden.

Am meisten im Einsatz sind bei noch immer Sets mit Baujahr Ende 80 bis Ende 90.

Kommt trotzdem jedes Jahr was dazu  .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

1 Picker
1 Kopfrute
2 Spinnruten
4 Grundruten
1 Hechtrute
1 Matchrute


----------



## geomas (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Etwa 1 Dutzend Friedfischruten, dazu je 3-4 Ruten für die Ostsee/Süßwasserräuber.

Einige Ruten nutze ich nicht mehr, für den Müll sind sie zu schade, ein Verkauf scheitert dann meist an den verglichen mit dem Wert der Ruten hohen Portokosten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Momentan ü 20 Ruten und davon sicher 1/3 seit Jahren ungenutzt


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hallo,

insgesamt irgendetwas zwischen 60 und 70 Ruten, nur bei den Fliegenruten weiss ich es genau, das sind 35. Bei den Ruten sind noch welche von 1960/61 dabei.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## thomas1602 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

5 Fliegenruten 
2 Spinnruten
4 Ruten zum Ansitzen

Tendenz steigend, Rute 6 beim Fliegenfischen ist im Anflug


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Bei mir schwankts - tendenziell werdens aber seltsamerweise irgendwie immer mehr ...


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Es hält sich so die Waage bei 20-25 Stück mal was neues dazu etwas altes weg.
Meine Holde ist aber der Meinung zuviel.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Macho an
Scheidung schmerzt oft weniger als Angeln weggeben ;-)))
Macho aus


----------



## Enorm (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Aktuell sind es 14 Stück.
Wobei ich mir von denen 4 selbst gekauft habe, der Rest kam aus aus der Familie. Das sind Ruten mit denen ich teils seit dem 6. LJ geangelt hab.
Man häng schon sehr dran|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

wow - da hastes dann in der "Familie", das Angeln. Net schlecht.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Puh also wenn ich korrekt nachgezählt habe dann sind es 14 Stück, ich brauche aber definitiv noch mindestens 3 weitere Wurfruten und 1 Vertikalrute.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir schwankts - tendenziell werdens aber seltsamerweise irgendwie immer mehr ...



Bei mir werden es irgendwie auch immer mehr. :q:q:q


----------



## RedHead (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

zu viele, viel zu viele! :c


----------



## DUSpinner (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Eine, aber sehr variable ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Der musste ja kommen...


----------



## Minimax (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Irgendwas im Zwanzigerbereich.

 Aber eigentlich kanns auf die Frage nur eine Antwort geben:

*"Immer eine zu wenig!"*


----------



## Andal (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Irgendwas im Zwanzigerbereich.
> 
> Aber eigentlich kanns auf die Frage nur eine Antwort geben:
> 
> *"Immer eine zu wenig!"*



Und je mehr man diesen Wald durchforstet, umso mehr Argumente fallen einem ein, sich wenigstens eine Neue anzuschaffen.  Ein Teufelskreis! :q


----------



## JottU (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Nur 5,
3 Ansitz 
1 Spinnrute 
1 Stippe 

Alle werden genutzt. Neue gibt es nur wenn mal eine kaputt geht.


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Macho an
> Scheidung schmerzt oft weniger als Angeln weggeben ;-)))
> Macho aus




Eine Scheidung muss manchmal sein, dafür habe ich die allererste Angel die ich von meinem Großvater bekommen habe noch immer im Schrank,und das ist jetzt 40 Jahre her.....


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und je mehr man diesen Wald durchforstet, umso mehr Argumente fallen einem ein, sich wenigstens eine Neue anzuschaffen.  Ein Teufelskreis! :q



Ja Andal da hast du aber vollkommen Recht.:vik: Aber wir brauchen ja alle Ruten.


----------



## Ronny N. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Für jeden Zielfisch habe ich mindestens eine Rute wenn nicht sogar zwei.
Zielfische sind:
Hecht 
Zander 
Dorsch
Forelle 
Äsche
Karpfen
Weißfisch
Aal
und und.....
nachgezählt habe ich nicht. 

Gruß Ronny N.


----------



## Ronny N. (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Eine, aber sehr variable ;-)



Eine Angel für alles?


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Ronny N. schrieb:


> Eine Angel für alles?



zumindest eine für alles außer Waller und Meterhecht - aber wer will sowas schon fangen? 
(M)Ein feuchter Traum von einer Rute wenn auch für hier eigentlich zu lang... und 180cm Transportmaß sind mit nem Fox nicht ohne... arghl ich kämpfe mit mir


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Bei mir sind es auch locker über 20 Ruten.
Wie sagt man so schön,haben ist besser,als brauchen.


----------



## bombe20 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

ich nenne sieben mein eigen und die werden regelmäßig gefischt.
3 ruten zum ansitzen
3 spinnruten 
1 stippe


----------



## pennfanatic (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich habe immer gekauft!
Gebraucht habe ich vielleicht 10......


----------



## Drxpshxt (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Auf die Frage meiner Freundin, ob ich denn für jede neue Angeltechnik, die ich ausprobiere, eine neue/andere Rute brauche oder ob man das nicht mit einer vorhandenen Rute ausprobieren kann, war die Antwort:
Ja, man KANN.|rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Da hab ich doch nen alten post von mir gefunden ... hab mal ergänzt ...


daci7 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich ... In Berlin so ca. 15 fertige Ruten mit Rollen ...
> - 3*Feeder - jetz nurnoch 1
> - 5*Spinn - jetz sinds 8
> - 2*Karpfen - jetze 7
> ...


Jäger und Sammler eben ... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

bei manchen auch mehr Sammler als Jäger (respektive Angler) ;-))))


----------



## feederbrassen (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Irgendwas um 25,gefischt werden aber nur 8 regelmäßig.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Auf die Frage meiner Freundin, ob ich denn für jede neue Angeltechnik, die ich ausprobiere, eine neue/andere Rute brauche oder ob man das nicht mit einer vorhandenen Rute ausprobieren kann, war die Antwort:
> Ja, man KANN.|rolleyes



Hauptsache die passen zur Jeans,
Oder zu Schuhen ...
Usw.


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei manchen auch mehr Sammler als Jäger (respektive Angler) ;-))))



Besonders das letzte Jahr war schlimm ... bin fast nicht ans Wasser gekommen und musste meinen Frust bekämpfen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

hehehe, bei mir ists das Essen - siehe Wampe ;-)))
Gerät kaufen wahrscheinlich gesünder, aber noch teurer ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei manchen auch mehr Sammler als Jäger (respektive Angler) ;-))))


ich habe einen sehr netten kollegen im vereinsvorstand, der sammelt ruten und rollen, wie ich schallplatten oder kinder pokemonkarten. bei ruten stand mal die zahl "um die 150" im raum. und aktiver angler ist er noch dazu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

150 ist schon mal Hausnummer.


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hehehe, bei mir ists das Essen - siehe Wampe ;-)))
> [...]


Das kommt ja noch dazu ... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

biste doppelbelastet sozusagen?
:q:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich seh das ja nicht als Belastung. Weder das eine noch das andere. :g


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Moin,
ich glaube so 10.

ein paar sind im sommer immer als rank-hilfe eingesetzt und flaggenmast:m


----------



## Riesenangler (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich bin jetzt bei 21. Habe aber bestimmt die Eine oder Andere vergessen.


----------



## Maxthecat (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich habe mal 15 Ruten angegeben ,aber gerade im Kopf mal so überschlagen und bin bei 26 Ruten gelandet . Ich habe aber bestimmt noch die ein oder andere Rute vergessen, glaube ich jedenfalls .|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

N'Abend,
aktuell sind es 22 Ruten,...15 davon habe ich über das Jahr verteilt im Einsatz, immer abhängig von Zielfisch und Gewässer,...Wobei es hier auch Lieblingsruten gibt, die fast immer dabei sind.
Eigentlich hatte ich vor, mich auf eine Handvoll einzuschränken und diese universeller zu nutzen, Aaber,...es gibt ja immer wieder soo tolle Ruten,...in die weiter oben verlinkte Rovex hab ich mich auch ein wenig verliebt.


----------



## jochen68 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Na, was braucht man denn so:

Fliegenruten 4-8, dazu zweimal Zweihand sind schon mal 7, dazu  Ersatzruten sind dann schomma ölf. Zupfrute für Renken 13, Ersatz dazu 14. Rute zum Barsche zocken 15, zweimal Bootsrute zum Pilken 17. Floatruten 3 Stück, Ersatz dazu Nummer 4, macht in Summe dann erstmal 21. Matchrute, zweimal Bolognese, schwere Spinnruten zum Schleppen zweimal. Macht 26 Stück.  Oops. Leichte Spinnrute, Spinnrute für MeFos plus ein Fehlkauf 29. Achso: eine Tremarella, damit die 30 geschafft #h
Ja und dann noch diverses Rutenzeugs mit defekten Ringen und Altbestände ... muss mal ausmisten. Ach ja: eine Feederute liegt da auch noch rum. Und vermutlich noch - ja, da fällts mir gerade noch ein: alte DAM-Fliegenruten aus der Anfangszeit, drei Stück. Also Stand: 34. Tendenz wohl eher steigend, habe das was im Nettes in Beobachtung ... :q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Die ich aktiv nutze:
7 Stück.
2x Waller
2x Karpfen
1x Feeder
2x Spinnruten

Ansonsten noch ca. 10 alte Stecken, die ich quasi nie in der Hand hab und von irgendwem irgendwann mal geschenkt bekommen hab.


----------



## macman (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hallo 
Wir haben ca. 49 Angelruten im Keller stehen|bigeyes. 
Tendenz steigend. 
Zuhause hab ich kein |bla:|krach:
Freundin und Töchterchen Angeln auch.:vik:
muss nur ab und zu mit Töchterchen teilen.

Aktuell dieses Jahr in Gebrauch gehabt
Ich:  17
3x Spinnruten
3x Forellenruten
2x Karpfenruten
3x Feederruten
2x Picker
1x Bolo
1x Stippe
2x Grundruten			

Freundin:   12
3x Spinnruten
3x Forellenruten
1x Feederruten
1x Stippe
3x Grundruten
1x Floatrute

Töchterchen:  3
1x Feederrute
1x Forellenrute
1x Stippe

Zusätzlich gehen langsam bei uns in Rente weil sie dieses Jahr nicht benutzt wurden:

1x Forellenrute
2x Stippen
2x Spinnruten

Um die  12 Ruten sind in Rente!


----------



## Seele (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Sind glaub momentan ca. 40 fertige Ruten, 13 Blanks und 2 halbfertige auf der Wickelbank, alles im Rahmen also


----------



## Basti1983 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

18 Stück derzeit, Tendenz eher steigend


----------



## rhinefisher (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hi!
Seit ich heute früh am Morgen mal wieder auf dieses Thema gestoßen bin, versuche ich, so im Kopf, zu zählen.
Obwohl ich mich in den letzten Jahren von bestimmt 50% des Zeugs getrennt habe, kommt doch immer Neues hinzu.
Irgendwie habe ich den Überblick verloren...#q.
Petri


----------



## Tricast (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich den Überblick verloren...#q.
> Petri



Allein wichtig ist dass die Ehefrau den Überblick verliert. Funktioniert genauso wie mit den Schuhen bei euch.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## pennfanatic (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Geht mir auch so?...


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

;+ also wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe sind hier zum sofortigem zugreifen 33 Stück und die waren alle mehrmals in diesem Jahr am Wasser 
 dazu kommen meine 4 Eisangeln, 2 Brandungsruten,6 Pilkruten,alles was nur ich benutze ,bis auf die Kopfruten alle mit dazu passender Rolle.#6
 Die ,die ich noch so in Reserve halte ,für Gäste -Freunde -
 und wer sonst so mal mit mir angeln will und kein eigenes Gerät mit hat - ich glaube das sind noch mal so viele 
 und dann noch die lieben alte Stücke von denen man sich wegen der schönen Erinnerungen nicht trennt .
 |kopfkrat so und das ihr kapiert das ich Macke habe  -
 mit letzteren gehe ab und zu noch los um einen richtigen Fisch zu fangen - z.B 20 Pfünder - Karpfen mit 2,10 m Vollglasrute ,einfacher Achsrolle und Seidenschnur.


----------



## Saltywata (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Juhu wenn diesen Thread meiner Frau zeige, kann ich ihr beweisen, dass 8 Ruten nicht nur ganz normal, sondern sogar viel zu wenige sind! :vik:

Und es ist sogar Weihnachten!


----------



## phirania (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Na denn mach schon mal eine Liste fertig....#h


----------



## Jose (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Juhu wenn diesen Thread meiner Frau zeige, kann ich ihr beweisen, dass 8 Ruten nicht nur ganz normal, sondern sogar viel zu wenige sind! :vik:
> 
> Und es ist sogar Weihnachten!




sicher, dass sie das nicht schon lange weiß?


----------



## bombe20 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

ich möchte die vorfreude ungern zerstören, aber ich wüßte nicht, wofür ich momentan mehr bäuchte?!


----------



## Saltywata (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



> ich möchte die vorfreude ungern zerstören, aber ich wüßte nicht, wofür ich momentan mehr bäuchte?!



Es kommt halt drauf an, was du machst und vorhast. Meinem Großvater haben auch immer 2 Ruten gereicht, aber der war auch Zeit seines Lebens so glücklich am selben Gewässer zu fischen, mit mehr oder weniger derselben Vorgehensweise. 

Aber ich darf von mir behaupten Allroundilettant zu sein, und gerade am Anfang hab ich viel probiert, inzwischen effektiv 2 schwerere Ruten zum feedern und für Köfiansitz, 2 Spinnruten eine leicht/schwer und zwei leichte Matchruten für Köfibeschaffung/Forellenpuff. Der Rest ist eher so Beiwerk, also  eine sehr günstige Tele von DAM mit der ich vor 4 Jahren meine ersten Gehversuche in den Niederlanden unternahm und eine Berkley Skeletor 3m 2-12g von der ich inzwischen nicht mehr sicher bin, warum ich sie überhaupt gekauft habe oder was man damit tun soll. 

Wenn vom Forellenteich, über den Rhein,Baggerseen und Wasserburg alles dabei ist, finde ich, darf man schon mal die Ausrüstung anpassen statt einen 140g Feederkorb an der 20-60g Spinne auszuwerfen und muss auch keine Wobbler mit der 3lbs Karpfenrute führen. Entsprechend sieht meine Frau halt nur den wachsenden Wald, aber nicht den operativen Einsatzzweck. 

Aber ja, wer sich rechtfertigt klagt sich an, es geht auch um haben wollen. 

Kommt aber auch auf den Wert an, es wird Leute geben die haben nur 4 Ruten dafür alles vom Feinsten und andere haben dafür 10 Stück aus der Mittelklasse. Aber das ist vermutlich eine andere Frage, hier geht es ja mehr um die Sammelleidenschaft an sich.


----------



## Revilo62 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

wenn ichmal diese Welt den Rücken kehre, oh je, da hat sich so Einiges angesammelt, 50 Ruten oder so ungefähr, manche befinden sich im Ruhestand, andere werden noch gequält und alle sind in einem guten Zustand und gepflegt.
Das Problem ist ja nicht das Kaufen, nein, das Festhalten, noch vor wenigen Jahren viel Geld ausgegeben, jetzt kriegt man nüscht mehr dafür 
Nach mir die Sintflut

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ü50zig und die nächsten Zwei werden gerade aufgebaut. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

So ab 8 Ruten ist irgendwo die Grenze - drunter sozusagen nur "Einzelfälle" ;-)))


----------



## Nuesse (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

1xSpinn 270cm 20-70gr
1xSpinn 270cm 60 gr
1xSpinn 255cm 20-50gr
1xSpinn 180cm 5-25gr
1xSpinn 180cm -8gr
2xFloatrute 420cm -50gr
2xKarpfenrute 300cm 2,75lbs
1xSpirorute uralt 390cm 
1xFeeder Drennan 330cm|kopfkrat Puddlechucker

7 Rollen ,davon eine verliehen und eine bei Daiwa in der Wartung.
(seit September)


----------



## GandRalf (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich sach` ma`so:

*Immer eine zu wenig!#6

:q
*


----------



## Hering 58 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ab 8 Ruten ist irgendwo die Grenze - drunter sozusagen nur "Einzelfälle" ;-)))



Aber du weist auch man hat nie genug.#6


----------



## oberfranke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Es müssten mindestens so um die 30 sein. 

 Angle aber auch seit gut 40 Jahren.

 Von der Fliegenrute bis zur Wallerrute alles dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Dafür sind das doch nicht allzu viele - im Rahmen, sozusagen ;-)))


----------



## aland90 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

habe 10 grundruten, 10 spinnruten, 2 "normale" fliegenruten und rund 30 gespließte (fische auch sehr viele davon, also keine reine sammlung):


----------



## Jose (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

12
wie die jünger


verneelt hab ich dutzende, am start hab ich nur eine, die anderen 11 sind eben einfach nur da.

bin natürlich immer empört, wenn ne barbe auf ne zanderrute einsteigt oder so: blöde fische ohne respekt vor geballter anglerwerbungskompetenz


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Genau weis ich es grad nicht, aber ich würd mal sagen, dass ich derzeit so 25-30 Ruten hab.
Als Allrounder kommt halt so einiges zusammen.


----------



## petri28 (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Hallo,
 hier teilt sich die Meinung; meine Frau sagt viel zu viele, ich aber sage "eine fehlt mir noch"
 So unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten.
 Würde aber mal sagen, es sind ca. 22 Stück, alles unterschiedliche - von Grund bis Spinn
 Liebe Grüße aus Polen
 Michael


----------



## Mollebulle (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

hab -5- angeklickt, weil ich einfach nicht mehr habe ..... #c


----------



## Serdo (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich hab nach jahrzehntelanger Pause vor rund 1,5 Jahren wieder angefangen zu angeln und so ein paar Angelarten ausprobiert. Irgendwie purzelten dann ein paar Ruten ins Haus...

Altruten (35-50 Jahre alt):
3 Fliegenruten, 1 Friedfischrute, 1 Hechtprügel

Neu dazu gekommen:
3 Karpfenruten, 1 Zanderrute, 1 UL-Rute, 1 MeFo-Rute fürs Belly, 1 Reisespinnrute, 1 Pilkrute, 1 Teleskopprügel für den Deeper und Zweitrute für den Kutter, 1 Matchrute, 1 Feederrute, 1 Universalrute für mitangelnde Kinder, 1x 4m & 1x 7m Stippe, 1 Tremarellarute.

Macht zusammen 20 Ruten. Zuviel? Hm, eher gerade mal so die verschiedenen Bereich abgedeckt. Der Angelladen ums Eck macht bald für immer zu. Könnte sein, dass da noch die ein oder andere Rute ins Arsenal wandert, deren Anschaffung ich bisher hinten angestellt habe wie eine schwere Fliegenrute für Lachs & MeFo oder eine kurze Dropshotrute, die sich auch fürs Feedern vom Belly auf dem Fluß eignet.

Interessant, wie sich der Fokus verändert- Vor 2 Jahren hätte ich gesagt: Ich brauche nur 2 Ruten: 1 Spinnrute und 1 Friedfischrute. Jetzt sieht es andes aus.


----------



## Spriwi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Ich denke so 40-45


----------



## Spriwi (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

Sorry, Ihr müsst das Handy drehen, habe die Bilder nicht gedreht


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wie viele Ruten habt ihr insgesamt?*

3 Boloruten 6,7 und 8m
5 Feederruten 2,7m - 4,2m
2 Kopfruten 8 und 11,5m
1 Stellfischrute 7,2m

...und ca 5-8 alte Teleruten, die seit ü25 Jahren kein Wasser mehr gesehen haben


----------

